# activia?



## iMe22 (Dec 30, 2008)

so my mom got this yogurt stuff called activia, and it claims to help digestive systems. does anyone know if it works? i'm gonna try it out, just to see, and stuff, but has anyone tried it yet?


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi there I tried it before -- it worked for me to a certain extent. But everyone's different and one will have to give it a try to know for sure how much it works for oneself. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## iMe22 (Dec 30, 2008)

thank you! ok i will try it, and hope it works!


----------



## EDeShong (Dec 13, 2010)

Well, I know the vanilla and cereal kind is absolutely amazing! but, as far as if it works, it has a small amount of fiber in it, and some times I need just an extra boost of fiber since I have IBS-A, but...it does nothing drastic, but then again, everyone is different.


----------



## Emii (Sep 30, 2010)

Well it is dairy and even tho it may settle ur stomach it's normally bound to have a poor effect on your Ibs later. Yakult helps me tho :/ x


----------



## Brittany123 (Jan 27, 2012)

iMe22 said:


> so my mom got this yogurt stuff called activia, and it claims to help digestive systems. does anyone know if it works? i'm gonna try it out, just to see, and stuff, but has anyone tried it yet?


Yeah im 13 and my mom got me the Activia stuff to me i did not see any change and sorry this post is so late compared to when you posted this question. I just got a profile. But i would give it a try


----------



## Bridget_12 (Dec 5, 2011)

I tried it but it didn't do anything. Supposedly it works differently for everybody. It helps some and doesnt help others.


----------



## Emilye13 (Jul 3, 2012)

I tried it but it didn't work because dairy doesnt help me.


----------



## spensuh (Jan 28, 2013)

Does anyone know how much fiber one packet/cup has? Would eating more than one a day help?


----------



## LauLau26 (Nov 3, 2012)

Eating more than one fiber packet a day might be a bad move. It's about finding the balance between being able to go and not being able to go.

As for the activia, it may help to an extent because probiotics apparently work in some people, but if you can't have dairy I wouldn't reccomend it.


----------



## spensuh (Jan 28, 2013)

LauLau26 said:


> Eating more than one fiber packet a day might be a bad move. It's about finding the balance between being able to go and not being able to go.
> 
> As for the activia, it may help to an extent because probiotics apparently work in some people, but if you can't have dairy I wouldn't reccomend it.


Ah, got it. Thanks for answering.


----------



## LauLau26 (Nov 3, 2012)

I looked up increasing fiber not long ago, it should be okay as long as you do it gradually, I'm sure you'll know if you've over done it with the fiber anyway, hope you feel better soon


----------



## tinh (Nov 13, 2012)

I eat it as it's suppose to help - don't know if it does with me as my diarrhea has no pattern


----------



## LauLau26 (Nov 3, 2012)

Maybe your diarrhea does have a pattern and you just haven't picked up on it. Mine can happen not long after eating something like cheese, or chocolate. Also, to help with your diarrhea have you tried immodium? It's over the counter medication


----------



## tinh (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks, but I kept a food/diarrhea diary (now that is odd!) for quite some time to see if there was any connections. Bread and bread/yeast foods were a trigger.

I was immodium for months and my Gastric specialist suggested not using it as much as it can cause more problems. Now I only use it if it's really bad or I have to go to a medical appointment.


----------



## LauLau26 (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm not just talking about foods, mood changes can be a factor. For example my doctor told me not to become anxious about the ibs, as it can make it worse (easier said than done though right?) So I guess if you've been through a lot of emotional stresses recently that could be another trigger. And rather than be referred on to any specialists, I was referred for counselling -_-''.


----------



## Dennis N (Feb 5, 2013)

For pro-biotics, one of the best food sources is Miso soup. I posted this on some of the other threads but, Miso soup actually has many more times the pro-biotics than yogurt and is non-dairy. Keep in mind, though, it is from soy beans, so if you are allergic to soy beans, this is not for you.

You can get instant Miso soup packets online on Amazon, but they are also available in many larger grocery stores that have an Asian section. Each bowl of soup is 30 calories, a little more if you add a serving of steamed rice to it. With rice it makes a nice porridge in the mornings or on a chilly evening.

Here's a link to some of the benefits of miso.. http://www.care2.com/greenliving/10-benefits-and-uses-for-miso.html


----------

